# wolne uruchamianie systemu

## gain

witam 

mój problem to za wolne uruchamianie się systemu. 

Szukam, czytam, przeszukuje to forum zeby jakos przyspieszyc uruchamianie sie gentoo, ale jakos slabo mi to idzie.

Mam slackware 11 i gentoo (na tym samym kompie oczywiscie) jesli chodzi o oprogramowanie to slack ma nawet wiecej zainstalowane niż gentoo, mimo to slack uruchamia się okolo 15 sekund szybciej niz gentoo.

Przeczytałem http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/prelink-howto.xml zeby zainstalowac Prelinka to bedzie przyspieszenie systemu o nawet 50%,  ale po tym zabiegu to uruchamia się jeszcze dłużej o jakieś 4 sekundy.

Ten sam kernel jest w slacku (2.6.21.1) co i w gentoo

mój komp to:

duron - 900

ddr 256

80 hdd 7200rpm

geforce 64mb

No wiem ze to nie jest rakieta ale na slacku potrafi byc szybszy a instalujac gentoo myslalem ze bedzie szybszy od niego

Od momentu wybrania z listy systemu w LILO to zniknięcia logo KDE  1 min 17 sek  :[

Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź.

to jest moje rc-update

```
      

      bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

                dbus |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

                 xdm |      default

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.21.1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21.1 i686 AMD Duron(tm) Processor

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 27 May 2007 08:30:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt dri flac fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde libg++ midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre pdf perl pppd python qt qt3 qt4 readline reflection session slang spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Riklaunim

jak ci przeszkadza parę sekund to wróć do Slackware. Prelink jest dobry w zwiększaniu zajęcia partycji  :Wink: 

----------

## Arfrever

Poszukaj informacje o Baselayout 2.*. Podobno jest szybszy. A poza tym systemu wcale nie trzeba wyłączać, wystarczy zahibernować. Poszukaj informacje o Suspend2.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## manwe_

Tak jak napisał przedmówca [przedpiśćca?], -> baselayout-2.*. System dostanie bardzo znaczącego kopa przy uruchamianiu i zamykaniu.

----------

## cerbero

możesz też ustawić 

```
RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes"
```

w /etc/conf.d/rc

Przy takim ustawieniu ekran logowania KDE czy Gnome pojawia się w mniej niż 30 sekund (zależnie od ilości badziewia uruchamianego razem ze startem systemu).

Ps. Zauważyłem że Gentoo stało się bardzo popularne wśród Slackware-owców  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gain

no dzieki za wszystkie porady, będe je stopniowo stosowac  :Wink: 

```
RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes"
```

To pomogło, juz o 6 sek jest szybciej.

No chciałem spróbować gentoo bo w slacku brakuje mi tego fajnego polecenia emerge, a w gentoo brakuje mi plikow konfiguracyjnych ze slacka.

----------

## noobah

@cerbero: U mnie włączenie RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP wręcz spowolniło start systemu, ale nie wiem czy to się czasem nie gryzie z baselayout-2.x, który rzeczwiście daje kopa.

Ja zauważyłem z kolei że mój system stał się trochę mało 'responsywny' (ostatnio modne słowo na tym forum) pod Xami z Gnome i nie wiem czym to jest spowodowane. Przejawia się to np tym, że od momentu kliknięcia na menu Gnome do jego otwarcia mija kilka sekund, albo wcale się nie otwiera i trzeba to robić kilka razy. Zastanawiam się czy aby nie założyć wątku o tym, może jakby kilka innych osób z podobnym problemem się zastanowiło, to możnaby coś wykombinować?

----------

## manwe_

 *noobah wrote:*   

> ale nie wiem czy to się czasem nie gryzie z baselayout-2.x, który rzeczwiście daje kopa.

 

SOA#1

----------

## cerbero

Czasami RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP potrafi namieszać ale u mnie znacznie skrócił czasy bootowania, szybciej już nie potrzebuję więc raczej daruję sobie baselayout-2* przynajmniej na razie, tym bardziej że staram się aby wszystkie pakiety z system były w wersji stabilnej - inna sprawa że nie zawsze to wychodzi  :Wink: 

----------

## Vegan

Heh tylko czasem pakiety z drzewa ~x86 sa bardziej stabilne od tych z x86 (doslownie) tak jak np z fluxboxem jest . Choc zazwyczja rzeczywiscie jest odwrotnie ...

----------

## Piecia

 *noobah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja zauważyłem z kolei że mój system stał się trochę mało 'responsywny' (ostatnio modne słowo na tym forum) pod Xami z Gnome i nie wiem czym to jest spowodowane. Przejawia się to np tym, że od momentu kliknięcia na menu Gnome do jego otwarcia mija kilka sekund, albo wcale się nie otwiera i trzeba to robić kilka razy. Zastanawiam się czy aby nie założyć wątku o tym, może jakby kilka innych osób z podobnym problemem się zastanowiło, to możnaby coś wykombinować?

 

A ja myślałem że coś nie tak z moim laptopem (pomijając kwestię grzania się). Ostatnio odnoszę wrażenie, że mój gentoo strasznie spowolnił. Powoli się zastanawiałem czy nie zrobić backupu i nie przejść na inny system  :Smile: 

----------

## Bialy

 *cerbero wrote:*   

> możesz też ustawić 
> 
> ```
> RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes"
> ```
> ...

 

 *cerbero wrote:*   

> Czasami RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP potrafi namieszać ale u mnie znacznie skrócił czasy bootowania, szybciej już nie potrzebuję więc raczej daruję sobie baselayout-2* przynajmniej na razie, tym bardziej że staram się aby wszystkie pakiety z system były w wersji stabilnej - inna sprawa że nie zawsze to wychodzi 

 

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes" ustawiasz gdy masz wielo rdzeniowy / wielo watkowy procesor. Szanowny kolego posiadasz p4 z HT (zapewne) wiec u Ciebie da to przyspieszenie startu. Ale czemu mowisz to innym jak nie maja procesora do tego? Zrownoreglanie startu na jednym procesorze nic nie da. Nie jest to fizycznie mozliwe.

Rozumiem, ze gdzies wyczytales ze ta opcja przyspiesza start. Chciales sie pochwalic wiedza i 'hakierskimi' opcjami. No coz nie wyszlo...

Radze wiecej myslec  :Wink: 

PS. Zawsze to wychodzi  :Exclamation: 

----------

## cerbero

Buhaha ale za to Ty błysnąłeś znajomością Gentoo i procesorów Intela też  :Wink: 

Co do chęci chwalenia się czymkolwiek komukolwiek, to też nie trafiłeś.

Wiesz, mam ponad 30 lat więc nic nikomu nie muszę udowadniać, i przed nikim nie muszę się dowartościowywać.

Ale widzę że kolega jest specem w zdalnym odgadywaniu intencji   :Wink: 

----------

## Polin

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes" ustawiasz gdy masz wielo rdzeniowy / wielo watkowy procesor. Szanowny kolego posiadasz p4 z HT (zapewne) wiec u Ciebie da to przyspieszenie startu. Ale czemu mowisz to innym jak nie maja procesora do tego? Zrownoreglanie startu na jednym procesorze nic nie da. Nie jest to fizycznie mozliwe.
> 
> 

 

Ale stek bzdur.

----------

## przemos

 *Polin wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*   
> 
> RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes" ustawiasz gdy masz wielo rdzeniowy / wielo watkowy procesor. Szanowny kolego posiadasz p4 z HT (zapewne) wiec u Ciebie da to przyspieszenie startu. Ale czemu mowisz to innym jak nie maja procesora do tego? Zrownoreglanie startu na jednym procesorze nic nie da. Nie jest to fizycznie mozliwe.
> 
>  
> ...

 

A mnie cos sie wydaje, ze to mial byc jakis rodzaj zartu bo az nie chce sie wierzyc, ze ktos mogl to napisac na serio, co gorsza samemu w to wierzac.

----------

## mbar

 *gain wrote:*   

> witam 
> 
> mój problem to za wolne uruchamianie się systemu. 
> 
> 

 

Gentoo ma bardziej rozbudowane i "ynteligientne" sktypty startowe, niż Slack.

Poza tym jakie w ogóle ma znaczenie 15 s dłużej? Ile ty razy na dzień restartujesz system? 100? 300?  :Shocked: 

Więcej czasu zmarnowałeś pisząc nam o tej "bolączce" na tym forum. Jak dla mnie to temat z dvpy.

----------

## gain

no ale o co ty sie w ogóle plujesz? "pytał cie o coś ktoś kiedyś coś"? co ty mi łaske robisz ze odpowiadasz na mojego posta? 

jak by to był dla mnie temat "z dvpy" to bym go nie pisał, widocznie szybkie uruchamianie systemu jest dla mnie ważne

zegnam ozięble mbar

----------

## Vegan

 *Quote:*   

> RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes" ustawiasz gdy masz wielo rdzeniowy / wielo watkowy procesor. Szanowny kolego posiadasz p4 z HT (zapewne) wiec u Ciebie da to przyspieszenie startu. Ale czemu mowisz to innym jak nie maja procesora do tego? Zrownoreglanie startu na jednym procesorze nic nie da. Nie jest to fizycznie mozliwe.
> 
> Rozumiem, ze gdzies wyczytales ze ta opcja przyspiesza start. Chciales sie pochwalic wiedza i 'hakierskimi' opcjami. No coz nie wyszlo...
> 
> Radze wiecej myslec 
> ...

 

HAHAHA , niezle sie osmieszyles kolego Bialy ......

----------

## mbar

 *gain wrote:*   

> widocznie szybkie uruchamianie systemu jest dla mnie ważne
> 
> zegnam ozięble mbar

 

Ja swoje powiedziałem, a że jestem z natury spokojny, więcej odpisywać nie będę. Powodzenia.

----------

## BeteNoire

Arfrever już to napisał ale ponieważ wątek błądzi po manowcach...

```
emerge suspend2-sources
```

----------

